# Latestarter's 2019 kidding



## Latestarter (Oct 14, 2018)

April just got "had" by RJ so right now it looks like first kidding will be on/about March 13th.

I had all the girls, adults and yearlings with the buck and wethers up till September 5th. I had hoped to separate my buck RJ before he went into rut or any of the girls went into heat. I saw him start mounting girls back in mid August, much earlier than I had expected. Anyway, I separated him from them on the 5th and then waited the minimum of 10 days (22 actually) and luted all the adult does on the 27th. I wanted them to come back into heat (a 2nd time after the lute) in mid October for breeding. That time is upon them!

I had planned on putting RJ back with the adults and separating out the yearlings this weekend, as this was the earliest possible date they could/should/would start back into heat after the lute. Turns out I was right on. Weather isn't cooperating as it's cool, windy, damp, drizzly, misty, rainy, gray, dreary... I guess you get my point. 

So anyway, I was watching the games on TV and looked out the window to see April flagging her scent at the fence to RJ. He, in his turn, was trying to get through the fence to breed April. So I put on my slip ons and headed out, caught April and brought her around, opened the gate, and let her in with him. He mounted her immediately, she stood and arched her back and I believe that is that! one down, four to go.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 16, 2018)

Dot is now in with RJ. They were flirting through the fence so I brought her to join him. I watched as he mounted her twice. That makes 2 down and three to go. She should be due on/about March 15th. I'll take her back out this evening when I go to feed them.


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 16, 2018)

Curious how come you don't just put them all back in with him or him in with them? Is it so you have exact due dates and breeding dates? It seems like it would would be easier but I can see why having exact dates would be important, if that's the reason. 

You have LaManchas, right?


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 17, 2018)

I have 10 does, 5 being juveniles that I do NOT want bred as they are too young/small. I have two pen areas that open onto the one pasture that is fenced. One being the buck pen (smaller) and the regular night pen where all the does reside. It's nice to have a good idea of due dates as well. The other issue is that I want the kids born during a specific date window. Since they can be fertile over a 4-6 month window, I have to make sure they are only exposed during the time frame that will give me kids during the specific time frame. Right now is the proper exposure time for mid March kiddings. Not too cold, and no bugs yet.

Yes, I have Lamanchas.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 17, 2018)

The breeding part goes so fast! Then it is the long long long wait for the kids


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2018)

Yay for kids! Will you be putting any in the freezer?


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 17, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I have 10 does, 5 being juveniles that I do NOT want bred as they are too young/small. I have two pen areas that open onto the one pasture that is fenced. One being the buck pen (smaller) and the regular night pen where all the does reside. It's nice to have a good idea of due dates as well. The other issue is that I want the kids born during a specific date window. Since they can be fertile over a 4-6 month window, I have to make sure they are only exposed during the time frame that will give me kids during the specific time frame. Right now is the proper exposure time for mid March kiddings. Not too cold, and no bugs yet.
> 
> Yes, I have Lamanchas.




Thanks for the response, that makes a lot of sense. I hadn't realized goats could be fertile so long. And totally understandable why you wouldn't want the young ones breeding yet. So will you breed them next year?

And nice. They seem like good goats but I don't think I could get past the ear thing but maybe eventually.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 17, 2018)

They can start their heat (on the seasonal breeds) any time after say August, and continue to cycle through January. Much depends on your latitude and weather I expect. My buck and wethers started showing interest in the girls in mid August. There are advantages and disadvantages to small ears, as there are with large ears...

IME with Lamanchas, at least mine, they don't really have a lot of meat on them...  If I were to put any in the freezer, it would most likely be as all burger and the ribs. I don't think there's really enough meat on the ribs to make it worthwhile keeping them. All part of the reason I'm considering a kiko buck for next fall. By then I should be all set with doe numbers. 10 right now, so hopefully ~15 after spring kidding.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 17, 2018)

kdogg331 said:


> Thanks for the response, that makes a lot of sense. I hadn't realized goats could be fertile so long. And totally understandable why you wouldn't want the young ones breeding yet. So will you breed them next year?
> 
> And nice. They seem like good goats but I don't think I could get past the ear thing but maybe eventually.



I thought the same thing until i got some and you know after a couple months.....thats just how that goat looks and your used to it. I ended up loving those little buttheads, the ears didnt really matter. Atm we only have 1 tog and the others are all boer/nubian.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Oct 17, 2018)

So exciting!  We need pictures though....

My first 3 does are all *supposed* (not yet confirmed bred) to be due in mid February, they'll be kidding right on top of each other.  But I wanted it that way, I like kids to be born in groups so that if there are single births, they have buddies. 

Are you planning on dam raising or bottle feeding?


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 17, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> They can start their heat (on the seasonal breeds) any time after say August, and continue to cycle through January. Much depends on your latitude and weather I expect. My buck and wethers started showing interest in the girls in mid August. There are advantages and disadvantages to small ears, as there are with large ears...
> 
> IME with Lamanchas, at least mine, they don't really have a lot of meat on them...  If I were to put any in the freezer, it would most likely be as all burger and the ribs. I don't think there's really enough meat on the ribs to make it worthwhile keeping them. All part of the reason I'm considering a kiko buck for next fall. By then I should be all set with doe numbers. 10 right now, so hopefully ~15 after spring kidding.



Wow that's a long cycle!! I guess I still have a lot to learn haha I figured it was only a few weeks or whatevrr whateverlike dogs and cats 

And I can see where the ears could prevent frostbite in winter and can't get cut up



misfitmorgan said:


> I thought the same thing until i got some and you know after a couple months.....thats just how that goat looks and your used to it. I ended up loving those little buttheads, the ears didnt really matter. Atm we only have 1 tog and the others are all boer/nubian.



That makes sense. I am sure I probably would get used to it eventually


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 17, 2018)

I'll do as I've done in the past and dam raise unless the kid(s) gets rejected or can't figure out nursing for some reason, in which case I'll bottle feed. I share the milk from my best milker and may start doing so from a couple of others this next time around... Especially if I have a bottle calf or a couple of wiener piglets to feed. I handle the babies right after they're born and continue to do so every day at least twice a day, so they know me and accept me. My kids on the whole are very friendly and come right up to me for attention.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2018)

Will Capitan Crunch and Fruit Loops go through a bottle? Only the best for LS's babies!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 17, 2018)

But you're right, I try to give them only the best


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 31, 2018)

On Monday, Bang was flirting with RJ through the fence. Nothing as obvious as some of my other huzzies, but I got the feeling it was her time. I first had to catch her as she's not an extremely friendly doe, then I put her in with "the boys". She immediately started head butting the weathers and was mounted by RJ. He did the final thrust and fall off thing, and she did the arch the back and stand like that for 15 seconds doing kegels...  I left her in there for several hours and I saw him bang her at least 2 other times. I'm assuming she is now bred. That makes three down... 2 to go. Still haven't seen CB or CC over flirting... I did put CB in with him back when I had April in with him and he did mount her but I don't know if he got her then or not...   Guess time will tell. CC is a very silent breeder... she's so shy and quiet that I've never seen her in heat and I didn't see her get bred last year. She may have been bred before I separated the boys, but she doesn't appear to be gaining any weight or girth, so again,


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 6, 2018)

Just glanced out the back window and CC was flirting with RJ through the fence. He was climbing the fence trying to figure out how to mount her and she backed up waving her tail at him... OK, good enough! Put on the slip ons, went and caught her up and brought her over and put her in with the boys. No hesitation whatsoever... RJ was climbing aboard her as she was trying to walk into his domain.  He fell off her backside when he was done but I didn't see her arching her back though there was "drippage" coming from the appropriate receptacle... I left her in with him. I'm sure he'll get her at least once between now and dinner when I remove her. So she'll be due about 4/5/2019.  One more to go, and right now it seems they are spaced about a week apart, one after the next. Plenty of time for mom/kid bonding.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2018)

there's going to be a lot of kids at your farm!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Dec 19, 2018)

I want to know more about the lute stuff.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 20, 2018)

https://www.drugs.com/vet/lutalyse-injection.html


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

OK... don't need any bashing thank you. Considered not saying anything but then thought better of it. What is... is. Premise the following with I own Lamanchas which are "seasonal" breeders so I didn't expect the yearlings to have a heat until it was "seasonal" time. I didn't expect heats to show up at 3-4 months of age. By the time I realized it was too late, it was too late. Considered luting them but was worried that it would do more harm than good if they were indeed already a month or more along. I got RJ separated when I saw he was showing interest but again... too late. Lesson learned for future application. All that being said, I'm of the belief that in a wild/natural situation, if a female animal comes into heat, she WILL get bred regardless of anything else including age, size, health, hip width, height, weight, etc, et al.  Blackie and all the other yearlings are basically the same size as my smallest adult doe. Now, please join me in welcoming my 2 latest herd additions:  Happy New Year!




 


 
Blackie had been bagging up for about 3-4 weeks and it was getting quite full over the past several days. She has also been very up & down over the past several days... like laying down next to the food bowl to finish eating, 1/2 way through the meal. This morning, I had to go check on her in the shelter at breakfast as she was the only one not out waiting. I noticed tail head drop, ligs gone, vaginal area distended, loose, leaking clear fluid. After breakfast, as she was hobbling her way back to the shelter, she was talking to her kids. I knew it would be today... part of the reason for buying and putting down new fresh shavings in there.

Babies and mom are doing well. When I found them, they were both mostly cleaned and dry. The silver doeling is bigger than the dark brown/black one. I believe she was born first but no real way to be certain. I've iodined both of their cords, held both and checked them over, praised Blackie for being such a good momma. Made sure teats worked & the weakest of the two (the dark one) got latched on and suckled. I haven't seen or had the silver one suckle yet. I will be back out to visit with them multiple times this evening and will make sure both have suckled before I go to bed tonight. I think Blackie is going to be a really good momma.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 10, 2019)

Congratulations on your new babies!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 10, 2019)

Congratulations ,  love four legged kids


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 10, 2019)

They are gorgeous


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 10, 2019)

Im soooooo excited about the kids, they are so pretty, hope you get a ton of healthy doe's


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

was really happy to start out the year with twin doelings  Love the color of the silver one. I think she's gonna be a real pretty goat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 10, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> was really happy to start out the year with twin doelings  Love the color of the silver one. I think she's gonna be a real pretty goat.


Is silver a common color in them ?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

Honestly, I don't know... I've seen gray with "tips" being different or highlighted... I'm calling her silver but haven't seen her out in full sunlight either and she was only hours old. Guess time will tell. Went out a couple hours ago and the black one latched and suckled but once again, not the silver one. About to head out again, then time for me to get some sleep.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 10, 2019)

Lovely!!   You gotta love a FF who gives you only doelings!
Nice start there for 2019.   You got spoiled  

The first FF I had from this herd had trips.  I was so proud until I saw 3 sets of dingle berries.  Four sets of kids, always trip bucks.   Hey, they sold and paid for feed.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2019)

Just back in. The silver girl was sleeping all curled up and the little black one was up wandering around mom. She did latch on and drink. I think the silver one did take a little sip when I moved her under mom, but just wasn't all that interested. She was nice and warm and didn't feel "thin", so with no other issues, I discussed the situation with Blackie for a bit then said goodnight. I'll revisit them tomorrow morning. Feels warmer inside the shelter than out and outside isn't really all that bad @ 48° Dot & April are both getting wide as a house. They gave twins/trips respectively last spring. They're both due mid March, so about 3 months along. Bang is growing too, but she goes round rather than out to the sides. I believe CC and CB are also cooking up kids, but hard to tell yet. I'm also uncertain if any of the other yearlings were "early bloomers" along with Blackie. Hopefully if so, they'll have as easy a time as Blackie had. I'm really impressed with her mothering so far. She's done an excellent job for such a young doe.

Was a little hungry so fried up 4 slices of bacon and am finishing the last slice, along with a glazed, raised donut. Sugar, salt, and grease/fat... Should make for a raging case of reflux in a couple of hours. Maybe I'll go get another donut


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 11, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 11, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Should make for a raging case of reflux in a couple of hours. Maybe I'll go get another donut



Hell, yeah!!!   If it's gonna hurt, make the pain worthwhile.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 11, 2019)

Sure hope they all deliver without issue for ya Joe!!....and provide such beautiful kids....they are Darlings, but a few bucklings wouldn't hurt the pocketbook either.....


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> OK... don't need any bashing thank you. Considered not saying anything but then thought better of it. What is... is. Premise the following with I own Lamanchas which are "seasonal" breeders so I didn't expect the yearlings to have a heat until it was "seasonal" time. I didn't expect heats to show up at 3-4 months of age. By the time I realized it was too late, it was too late. Considered luting them but was worried that it would do more harm than good if they were indeed already a month or more along.
> 
> Stuff happens.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2019)

yup. that it does.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 12, 2019)

Well congrats on the first kids of the new year!  They surre are cute and I can tell Blackie is an awesome new mom!

As far as color goes, it seems to me they always start darker than they end up.  I remember when Woodie and Angelica were born, I thought for sure they were black. When I told @goatgurl that, she said, are you sure they aren’t brown???  Well, they did end up being brown. And they lightened as they got older. 

When Faith and Hope were born, I thought they were black too, and now they are pretty much the same shade of light brown that their big sister (Angelica) is.  

So, it will be interesting to see what color the silver one ends up being.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2019)

I imagine everyone wants pics... I get it! But mom has the kids up under the shelter so I can't get any at the moment. I will post some as soon as I'm able to get some. Blackie does have some fading to brown on her rear legs, but to the best these old eyes can tell, she's black. Same for the new kid. Not to say she won't lighten and become brown or browner, but for now, she's black. She has a small white "J" on her forehead, one white sock, and a white toe... touch just above the hoof. Bang is basically black as well and is these little kids great grandgoat. Bang had CB, who had Blackie, who delivered these two.

Last years crop of kids gave me Champagne, Champ for short and I love her coloration. If this silver/gray goat maintains, she's gonna be gorgeous!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2019)

Did ya ever witness her nursing on mom?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2019)

Actually Fred, see below  There's a cold wind blowing and it's damp/overcast, supposed to be around 34° tonight. I didn't feel real good about the kids being stranded under the shelter so I went out to do goat chores early. Figured I'd give my 10' PVC pole noose a go and see if I could snare them. OMG... what a PITA! I took a couple of scraps of OSB laid on the ground so I wouldn't get totally trashed (again), but that was pretty much pointless. The cord I got wasn't "stiff" enough to form a loop out the end. So I'm laying 1/2 under the shelter getting more and more pissed. What really got me was when I heard the kids both snickering at me  Seriously! I swear they were! Heard it as plain as the nose on my face!

Anyway... gave up after an hour of trying and figured I'd just wait till Blackie called them out and snag them then. In the mean time, I decided I had better also make some sort of containment inside. Here was my answer to that situation. 2 scrap 8' pieces of OSB and a piece of 2x4. You can see by the paint markings that they're a little over 16" high:



 
As you can see, the adults can get over it, but the kids can't yet. By the time they're able to get over it, they shouldn't need confinement anymore. This was obviously after I snagged the kids and put them in there. Mom followed me and the kids and jumped in with them. You can see Champ also wants to have kids. That's DS outside wondering what the fuss is all about.

After the goats had been fed their pellets and hay, Blackie went over and tried to call the kids out but they ignored her. So, she went under the shelter and explained to them who the boss was and came back out and called them again. The little black one was the first to come out. I let her suckle for a bit and as the silver one was coming out from under, I took the little black one inside. After the silver one had suckled for a bit, I took her in also. Blackie was a bit confused at first thinking they had gone back under so I showed her the black one and led her inside to be with them.


 
You can see the little black one back behind the 2 of them. She has already nursed several times in the past 10 minutes. Very good momma goat!


----------



## Rammy (Jan 12, 2019)

Nothing better than a goat baby saying neener neener at you from under tge goat shack.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 12, 2019)

They are so pretty, ......but the silver doe , glad you got them where you feel comfortable .....congratulations ....and I completly understand  the snickering. ...I swear Lilly does it to me. Thank you for posting the pictures


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2019)

Not that ya haven't learned it already Joe, but the stories that are shared by members here are more than words on a page for those who have had the very same experiences with their animals.........it always means so much more when ya can "identify" with the struggles, trials, frustrations, and victories....I never was quite in that position, but have sure had animals laughing at me when attempting to help them....or so I thought anyway.....


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 12, 2019)

Good idea, with the OSB.  That will keep them inside when it gets cold tonight.  I think the weather report says we should have some nice temps, for the next week.  Seventies one day and 60’s for several days . . . AND NO RAIN!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 12, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> . . . AND NO RAIN!



Just incase you are wondering  where it has gone --- it's HERE, in VA   Appears it didn't leave all the moisture there  (although it must seem that way!).  Nope, raining now.  

I love that little silver gray's color & chrome.   She's going to be spoiled.     The divider will come in handy for others coming along with kidding.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 12, 2019)

Love the silver! Who am I kidding?! They are both darling.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 12, 2019)

@Bruce


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2019)

She had some pretty babies. I can just picture you, squished down in the mud, trying to coax a goat out from under the barn.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 13, 2019)

I made it! Better late than never.



Latestarter said:


> Dot & April are both getting wide as a house.


Hope you made the goat mansion door wide enough!!

I hope I'm wrong on my vote for # of kids, I went with 3 doubles and 2 singles. Looks like everyone else is much more optimistic!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you Bruce... I have never been able to see the poll results...   Since it's my poll, I assumed nobody had answered, as I expected I'd be able to see without actually voting myself. That is NOT the case. So I just made my guess and there we go, I can now see the other votes


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 13, 2019)

I didn't see the poll until you guys mentioned it.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, well, well... Another surprise this evening at feeding time... There was this gray with white little kid standing outside the shelter. Even though the color wasn't quite right, I thought maybe Blackie's had escaped. Looked inside and nope, both of those kids were right where I had put them. It turns out that my youngest and smallest doe; PB&J just had a HUGE buckling. This kid is huge! He has to kneel down to nurse. PB&J had been filling out a little but no bag development and I was hoping she wasn't bred but was just growing. She has a little bag now and the kid has nursed multiple times and she's helped him. She's trying to be a good mom but her fear of everything makes it difficult.

So after feeding everyone, I went back to work to use more scrap OSB and make another holding area. Now instead of one 8x8, there are two 6'x8'. The kid is in there now. The problem is PB&J is scared to death of me,  doesn't recognize her kid unless it's right in front of her, I was holding the kid while she was eating and even with the kid talking to her and her answering, she couldn't figure out I was holding him. It's like she couldn't find him until I put him on the ground in front of her.  She's the lowest in the pecking order so tries to avoid all the other does, who happen to be in the shelter    I managed to catch her collar outside in the pen to try and lead her in to where her baby is and she screamed bloody murder and ran me in a circle 3-4 times before I could stop the turning and direct her. I got her in with her kid and she promptly ran to the back side and jumped back out and ran out of the shelter. Stupid goat!   She also is the one who had the huge blood blisters.

Oh well. The kid should be fine overnight and I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats on the buckling Joe!!....sure hope the situation settles down some for ya, but with her being young and on the bottom of the pecking order, don't expect her to step up and hold her own with the others.....it has to be difficult waters for her to navigate at this stage of life....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2019)

I love it ! Years ago i opened the barn door and found two kids with their mom standing looking at me...I didnt  know  she was pregnant....love when that happens..


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats!  But, oh wow - what a mess!  Hopefully, she'll settle down and figure it all out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 14, 2019)

Congratulations Joe.  It's posts like yours that helped us decide to stick with sheep,


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Rammy (Jan 14, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Congratulations Joe.  It's posts like yours that helped us decide to stick with sheep,


 x2


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2019)

OK, so far 2 of the 5 have kidded and there are 3 kids. For me to win the contest, you need 2 more twins and another single or 2 singles and a triple


----------



## Baymule (Jan 14, 2019)

Maybe you could build a higher pen that she couldn't jump out of? Then she would be safe from all the other mean girls.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 14, 2019)

Congratulations LS!  I'm looking forward to some pics, tomorrow, after the dust settles.

I concur with @Baymule about putting higher walls on the stalls, in your goat shelter. PB&J needs to feel safe while she is learning to be a mama. It might not come quite as easily, given her age. I'm confident you will be there to encourage her along the way, though.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks all... Well, as things go for me, it's all about timing. Kidding season wasn't supposed to start till mid-late March...  You could say I've had a forced earlier commencement. Had planned to have better birthing accommodations established before all this started. @Bruce the 2 that have kidded already are of the 5 that weren't supposed to. The 5 that are supposed to won't start for another couple months. I think I may have another one developing an udder and a second that doesn't have a visible udder but has swelled up in that area and no longer has teats... no idea what that's all about Have felt around, and there are no more teats...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 15, 2019)

I’d definitely do some type of stall for PB&J and her buckling. She needs to be able to relax and get to know him and her new role.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2019)

Typical behavior for us, we never seem to be totally prepared. We bought 4 pregnant ewes and barely had a "pasture" fenced for them. I threw up a small lot and a hastily built shelter of 2 OSB sheets for the top, so it was small. It took until last summer to finally build a roof off the side of the portable building, 20'x24'. 

So your buck had other ideas about all the young girls scampering about and took matters into his own hooves. He didn't consult with you, he just did what bucks do. SURPRISE! And so it goes......


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 15, 2019)

Congrats on the buckling @Latestarter !


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 15, 2019)

Congrats!

The two we *HAVE SEEN*(hint hint) are to cute, i love the silver.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2019)

Y'alls wish is (almost like) my command! Here we go from just moments ago. Today started out typically gray, damp and cool. The sky has cleared to haze, the sun is shining enough to make shadows, and its almost to 40°f. Overnight, when I'd look down there, none of the goats were out continuously. Several came out to nibble a little hay, but then returned to the shelter. First thing I did going down to do chores was enter the shelter to see what was going on. All the goats were out waiting for morning chow except PB&J. Sure enough, she was in with her buckling doing what good mommas are supposed to do. 

He's warm, happy, & already twice the size as he was when birthed. I swear, these things are like "air sponges" and after birth, they "inflate" as they suck in air. The first few days, they grow so fast it's crazy! The buckling is gray in color... darker than the silver one from Blackie. And he is gonna be a big boy! Momma still hasn't bagged up real well, but there is wiggle back there and he's nursing from both sides.

OK, without further adieu:
On the left, PB&J with her buckling. On the right are Blackie's two doelings. You can see the two containment areas I made and everyone seems to be respecting them.





PB&J with her son


 
PB&J with her son again




And here are Blackie's two doelings


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 15, 2019)

He is gorgeous!  Looks like he's going to be a big, stout fella!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 15, 2019)

Definitely gorgeous

I always loved tog markings so both of the silver/greys are perfect for me. Does the boy have blue eyes? Looks like it in the pics.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2019)

Their eyes aren't really "blue" but look that way when newborn. Not sure why. They change to a greenish/olive or brownish over time.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 15, 2019)

Awwww!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 15, 2019)

They are so cute!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 15, 2019)

So are you going to name them?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2019)

My favorite is this one! I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THIS! 








Runner up! 





The boys are the hardest for me. I am a sucker for them.  Love the does but the boys just steal my heart!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2019)

They are some cutie-pie babies. I love the face markings.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2019)

Way too cute!!



Latestarter said:


> @Bruce the 2 that have kidded already are of the 5 that weren't supposed to.


Hmmm, I guess you need another poll for how many kids you'll get from goats that weren't intentionally bred. Sure seems like RJ was super busy and efficient.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 15, 2019)

Love it! Can’t wait for Lamancha babies here next year! 

I think you got your barn done just in time!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)

RA... names will come later as I get to know them, if they'll be staying. I can say without doubt that there will be no boys staying.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 16, 2019)

My boys all get cut and named Dinner.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 16, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> RA... names will come later as I get to know them, if they'll be staying. I can say without doubt that there will be no boys staying.


You definitely have some creative (and some not so creative, I'm not going to lie) names for your goats. What will you do with the boys? Will they become Dinner as well like Bay's?



Baymule said:


> My boys all get cut and named Dinner.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)

What are some of the not creative ones if you don't mind me asking...  Gotta remember that some came to me already named. And which ones do you like? Will try to sell the boys first.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok I don't remember all of your goats' names.



Latestarter said:


> What are some of the not creative ones if you don't mind me asking


I thought "Blackie" is not so creative because she's blackish...just MHO...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m with RA...I don’t feel like Blackie is very creative either. I nix names that I feel like are obvious around here.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)

Well harumph... I'll try harder going fwd.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 16, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Well harumph... I'll try harder going fwd.


Now now no pouting. 
We'll help you with the names


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 16, 2019)

X2! Love coming up with name ideas. @Baymule is pretty good at names too!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2019)

I named at least one of his goats, Captain Crunch, after the cereal he gives them as a treat. LOL LOL


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 17, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Well harumph... I'll try harder going fwd.



You do great compared to us.  In most cases we just use their ear tag number.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 17, 2019)

@Latestarter since I don't remember all your goats' names and how you named them, would you mind telling us how you come up with their names?

I know PB&J's name was because she likes peanut butter, right? And isn't there a 3-socks?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2019)

3 socks was a wether that got sold. No ears here to put a tag in or I'd probably be folloing your lead Mike 

Dot - Dippn' Dot, named by original owner
Bang - Shebang (may be more to it), named by original owner
April - named by original owner
CB - Creme' Brulee When young she looked like it color wise (Bangs kid)
CC - Capn' Crunch, she really liked the cereal (Dot's kid)
RJ - Royal Jewels, named by original owner PB papered herd sire
2 wethers unnamed, tried to sell, will market again this spring, if no luck, freezer (one from Dot, the other from CB <I think>)
Beauty - named by me because she was such a beautiful kid coloration/marking wise (from Bang)
Champ - Champagne named by me, again because of coloring/markings as a kid (from April)
DS - Double Stuff, like the oreo cookie, named by me because she's black front and rear with a white band around her middle. she's also "well rounded" (from April)
PB&J - named by me for her face striping that is the color of peanut butter, sandwiched between her other main coloring. (from CC)
Blackie - named by me because I was lazy and she really has no distinguishing markings/colors/etc. (from CB)

I don't use any naming formula... It's a "by feel" kinda thing. One of the wethers I called "big boy" because he was one. The other I mostly call dip$hit or dumb a$$ because he is one.
The new ones I haven't decided names for yet. The doelings (unnamed as yet) will almost assuredly be keepers, the silver (she is silver tipped) one is NO doubt, for sure staying. The little black doeling is about 1/2 the size of her sister. She is suckling and growing but she's so small... May let her go when she's of age. The buckling is gone regardless. (He is a very handsome gray)


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2019)

I think if people insist on naming @Latestarter's goat kids, they should send some money for maintenance of "their" animals


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey we didn't "insist" on naming LS' goat kids. We simply said that he wasn't very creative with some of their names and that we would help him with names.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2019)

Well in THAT case, if he uses one of the suggested names, he should pay a copyright licensing fee.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 17, 2019)

The picture of the ram lamb twins I posted the other day on our thread are 41 & 42


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 17, 2019)

So I’m laughing about paying LS when he chooses a name I recommend for one of his goats.  How bout I mail a dozen cookies or something instead?! 

Next, I’m rolling about RJ’s registered name. I can’t believe they named him Royal Jewels! To me that’s the same as Precious Nuts or Prize Gonads!!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 17, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I can’t believe they named him Royal Jewels! To me that’s the same as Precious Nuts or Prize Gonads!!!


 And he proved to have put those royal jewels to good use!!! 



Bruce said:


> Well in THAT case, if he uses one of the suggested names, he should pay a copyright licensing fee.


Yes he should! LOL


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 17, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> CB - Creme' Brulee When young she looked like it color wise





Latestarter said:


> Champ - Champagne named by me, again because of coloring/markings as a kid (from April)
> DS - Double Stuff, like the oreo cookie, named by me because she's black front and rear with a white band around her middle. she's also "well rounded"



Thank you for listing them LS.
See now CB, Champ and DS, even though they were named after their coloring, those are quite creative.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2019)

Taking bow... why thank you RA... I'm pleased that you think I "MIGHT" have some creativity in me


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 17, 2019)

It's okay LS. I called a goat Disbud for over 8 months until I registered her. I stink at the name thing.
I had to register some of our June kids. I did come up with some names (some have a theme) but I still needed a name for one kid. I named her Lisianthus. People never know how to pronounce or spell it! Folks have a hard time with Hester Prynne. WHY would I name a goat Lisianthus?! 


Are you going to keep any of the bucklings for meat? If I has the space and time I'd love to keep a few back for meat.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> WHY would I name a goat Lisianthus?!


EXCELLENT question GW!!! Does she LOOK like a Lisianthus flower or plant? I didn't think so.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 17, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> It's okay LS. I called a goat Disbud for over 8 months until I registered her. I stink at the name thing..




We have one of the few that earned her name by losing her ear tag.  She somehow lost her ear tag right after we brought her home and lost another a couple of weeks later that we didn't bother replacing.  She has a real distinctive look and is one of my favorites also so she isn't going anywhere.  Her name became and is "NOTAG"


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2019)

Lisianthus... wow. Do you call her Lisi for short? Maybe I should have gotten goats with ears... naming them by their ear tag # would make for so much less confusion, thought, memory & hassles!   But I experienced Lamanchas first and they are so special... quiet, friendly, and great milk. When I list the 2 wethers I have right now for sale, if they don't sell, they will be going to my freezer. They are 10-11 months old right now and in peak shape. I still have a lot of lamb meat in the freezer from Mike. I really need to start working through that as well. Any new bucklings will also be listed for sale.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2019)

Latestarter has a "theme" to the names, food and drink.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 17, 2019)

beautiful babies LS.  as they say, "the best laid plans of mice and men often go asunder."   i'm so tickled that you got the goat palace finished before all this started and you have a place for them out of the weather.  great job btw. 
and @RollingAcres and @Wehner Homestead youall stop picking on latestarter about his goat names.  at least they are original don't ya think.  and I know the previous owner of dippin' dot, who named her after a girl she used to work with named dottie and the fact that the goat has a wide white band around her brown body with a big brown dot in the middle of her side,  and bang, aka shebang is actually 'the whole shebang' because she is just that.  april, well it was toward the end of kidding season and she was born in, you guessed it, april.  and @Wehner Homestead I kinda agree with you on the bucks name, but find it amusing and rj fits just fine.  
anxious to see the rest of the babies as they arrive.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2019)

Of all the babies last year, the prettiest and my "favorites" are from April; Champ, and Bang; Beauty.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 17, 2019)

LS, yep- I call her Lis for short. Still doesn’t  fit in with the other goats! 

I also forgot, we had a Red Lamancha doe. Guess what we called her? Red Doe of course. Some of our meat goats would go by their tattoo. C3 was changed to C3PO though 

I have to say, I kinda laughed at RJ’s name. 
You mean you don’t introduce him to everyone as Royal Jewels?!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2019)

No but RJ introduces himself to the girls with his full name


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2019)

Have to thank @Devonviolet & her DH for there generosity. Took a drive over there today and borrowed their disbudding box and burner. The nubs on the new little boy are already becoming prominent. I expect I'll get him done this weekend. The 2 little girls will need to be done but they're barely there yet. Probably get them later next week.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 20, 2019)

The 2 little girls are happy to stay in their stall. The little boy I found out gallivanting around the pasture with the adults when I went to do evening feeding. Can already tell he's gonna be a handful. He's getting disbudded tomorrow... If I wait longer, he'll be too fast for me to catch him 

Beauty has bagged up very well and I noticed a l noticed a little discharge. She's wandering around talking to her self and appears to be trying to nest. I'd guess 24-48 hours and there'll be more kids on the ground.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I think if people insist on naming @Latestarter's goat kids, they should send some money for maintenance of "their" animals



I'd love to let you name & feed mine.   

And....I do have a sweet doe, great milker, mom & so polite...her name is "Brat".  Yeah, as a kid she was one and it stuck.  She's outgrown it but, it is her name.   It's what she responds to and I'd not change it.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 21, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Have to thank @Devonviolet & her DH for there generosity. Took a drive over there today and borrowed their disbudding box and burner. The nubs on the new little boy are already becoming prominent.


Always happy to share with a fellow homesteader!!! Besides, it is a good excuse to be able to see Latestarter.    And last year, LS was kind enough to disbud our girls. He did a great job, and we didn’t have any problems with scurs, like we did when I did Angelica. 

Her horns grew and fell off, grew and fell off. It’s been a while and they haven’t grown back. So, I’m hoping they stay that way.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 21, 2019)

I had to smile at "RJ's " name.  There was a holstein bull that was actually Named BRASS BALLS.  In AI no less.  We used to laugh about that on the farm I milked on all those years ago.  Glad he never got as popular as Elevation was to the holstein breed.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2019)

As I stated yesterday, Beauty was close. I'd posted 24-48 but "knew" it would be sooner than that. Sure enough, went to feed this morning and all the girls were out except Beauty.   Meet the newest addition to my herd; Beauty II.  Just kidding (literally)... thinking maybe reflection... Almost the exact same markings as her mother. Yup a beautiful BIG doeling! 



 

And just for an update, here are Blackie's kids moments later. You can see the size difference between these girls.




And of course PB&J's huge buckling


----------



## Bruce (Jan 21, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> thinking maybe reflection... Almost the exact same markings as her mother. Yup a beautiful BIG doeling!



And I like the name. Will have to explain it to people but Reflection is perfect.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 21, 2019)

Congratulations!   That's a nice looking bunch of kids!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 21, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Meet the newest addition to my herd; Beauty II. Just kidding (literally)... thinking maybe reflection... Almost the exact same markings as her mother. Yup a beautiful BIG doeling!


Congrats! She is BIG! I thought I was looking at a pic of Beauty. Then saw what you wrote "Meet the newest addition...." then I realized it's the doeling. Reflection sounds nice. I bet you really want to name her Beauty II just to mess with us (@Wehner Homestead & I) for picking at you.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 21, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> And of course PB&J's huge buckling


    That is one big buckling!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 21, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> WHY would I name a goat Lisianthus?!


I LOVE the name Lisianthus!!!  I tend to name my kids after flowers or herbs. So that name would fit right in here on Devonviolet Acres.  In fact, Lisianthus is one of my favorite cutting flowers and I plan to plant it to sell at farmer’s market this summer.



Latestarter said:


> I still have a lot of lamb meat in the freezer from Mike. I really need to start working through that as well.


And LS blessed us with some of that abundance of lamb.   I’m looking forward to cooking some up in the near future.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 21, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 21, 2019)

Echo.....new doeling name.  Easier to say than Reflections. 

You have "several" that all look pretty much alike.  

Lovely kids -- and 3 of 4 are girls !!  Nice trend.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 21, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Echo.....new doeling name. Easier to say than Reflections.


Echo does sound nice as well. Or he can call her Ree, short for Reflections.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 21, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Echo.....new doeling name. Easier to say than Reflections.


No, Echo was my fav Black Australorp, not a good goat name 



Mini Horses said:


> Lovely kids -- and 3 of 4 are girls !! Nice trend.


Oh SURE, jinx him why don't you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2019)

Congratulations  on your new kid


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, with Reflection I can nick name her Fleck... No real way to shorten echo... maybe call her Eck? Hmmm maybe Mirror? short name Mir? Guess I could go all fancy and give them a "farm name" and "barn" name. Too much to ponder at the moment... I'll get around to it at some point. 

So the first 3 kids born have now been set free. This afternoon I found the gray boy and silver girl out in the pen running loops around the adults. I went in and took the little black girl out so she wasn't left behind by mom and her sister. I watched both the bigger kids climb in and out of the shelter, so I know they can go in if they so choose. I expect them to teach the little black one. The pen is made of cattle panels and they've all learned that it is no obstacle for them. They just walk right through them out into the pasture. The pasture is fenced with 2x4 that they can't go through. The gates however all have gaps that they CAN get under should they choose to. I really should get a truck load of dirt and build the ground up level under the closed gates to prevent this. Really never is an end to things needing done... 

I'm now almost certain that all the adults are bred. They are all filling out nicely. I'll try to get some pics to post. 3 of the 5 yearlings turned up pregnant and have had kids. I have 2 yearlings left and have no idea as neither is really showing a firm indication either way that I can surmise. I guess, as in all things, time will tell! Both of the singles were large kids. The doeling born this morning to Beauty was as large as the buckling born to PB&J... Thankfully no complications with either birth. I have to think that the goats are very well fed. Just wish I could have gotten them CD&T shots a month before kidding.  oh well.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 21, 2019)

Congratulations on what is there so far.  What is your herd size now?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2019)

Started 2019 with 13. 10 does, 1 herd sire, 2 wethers. Now up to 17; 13 does, 2 bucks, 2 wethers.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 21, 2019)

And the bleet goes on
And the bleet goes on.......ladee ladee dee.....ladee ladee la...


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm always curious what others are doing.  Do you mind my asking what are your plans for the wethers?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2019)

Sold several last year as pets. and a couple more as brush clearers. Had these two listed as available up till summer then stopped listing them. Figured they'd be company for RJ when I sequestered him. Any new bucklings will be advertised as possible herd sires (if high quality), "to be" dinners, or pet/companion wethers, up till banding time. Once that time arrives, they'll all be banded and I'll try to sell them as wethers. If they don't sell, they'll be freezer fillers.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 22, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm always curious what others are doing.  Do you mind my asking what are your plans for the wethers?


I'm always curious on that part as well but didn't know if it's ok to ask, didn't want to be nosy or anything.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 22, 2019)

Image! Easier than Reflection and short enough to not need a nickname.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 22, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I'm always curious on that part as well but didn't know if it's ok to ask, didn't want to be nosy or anything.



There aren't many thin skins around here and most don't mind saying it's none of your business if that's what they think.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2019)

X2 what he said.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 22, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm always curious what others are doing.  Do you mind my asking what are your plans for the wethers?



we list the wethers for sale-most get purchased as pets and those that don't sell we have processed for our freezer.  This year we had some brats made and they turned out good.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a doe who's big name is extremely pretty, barn name pretty, when she had a doeling I named her iamprettytoo, barn name twotwo.  beauty two works for me.  she is a cutie.
   I have to chime in and say that I also raise my wethers for the freezer.  sell once in a while but mostly i'm like @Baymule and give them about a week to get stronger then castrate, dehorn and call them dinner.  if I can stand them long enough I will keep them from their birth until the next fall so that as a yearling they are about the size of a young deer.  some years I just can't stand their antics that long.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2019)

Well, just finished disbudding all 4 kids. My stomach is feeling a little uneasy as there's no breeze at all so I inhaled a lot of burning hair and horn bud smoke. The youngest barely had noticeable buds as she's a she and only 4 days old, but there was enough there for me to get her done as well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 24, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> My stomach is feeling a little uneasy as there's no breeze at all so I inhaled a lot of burning hair and horn bud smoke.



That's a yuck feeling.  You probably know this but if you're able to shave their heads it really helps - and I think you get a faster burn than having to burn through hair.  If you don't have clippers you can cut the hair as short as possible with a pair of scissors.  It's a bit of a task when you're doing it alone (I know - I rarely have a holder) but it can be done.  The first person who ever showed me how to disbud taught me to take a big breath before you start burning and literally blow that smoke out of your face.   Not perfect but it helps.  ( fan is better)

Got any new pics??


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2019)

My left hand and wrist are not working well at the moment. I spent all day when not occupied with ice packs on both. Generally there's a breeze and it doesn't bother me. Despite my physical limitations, I HAD to get this done... The twin does were/are already over 2 weeks old and they were beyond nub and had actual horn starting. The buckling was even bigger, and he's only a week and a half old. Despite just the start of nubs on the youngest doeling, I already had the iron hot and couldn't see going through the whole deal again in a few days more.  I too do the deep breath and blow method, but my lungs aint what they once was. I also was wearing reading glasses and had to be relatively close to see exactly what I was doing and make sure it was done properly. 

Sorry, no new pics right now.   Tomorrow is supposed to be plenty of sun so I'll try to go capture a few frames. These 4 are bouncing all over the pen and pasture. Even the youngest is now moving with her mother. She can get in and out of the shelter and enclosures.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2019)

I wonder if a cartridge respirator would take care of that burning smell. If they can keep out VOCs they should be able to do burning hair and horn, right?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm certain that it would work... I bought one for when I'm mowing for the dust and debris I have to blow out of my nose & sinuses afterward. The only problem is the restricted visibility... Fine when driving a lawn mower, not so good when applying a branding iron to a baby goat's head.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 25, 2019)

Is yours a full face version? Mine is just nose and mouth.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 31, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> My left hand and wrist are not working well at the moment. I spent all day when not occupied with ice packs on both. Generally there's a breeze and it doesn't bother me. Despite my physical limitations, I HAD to get this done... The twin does were/are already over 2 weeks old and they were beyond nub and had actual horn starting. The buckling was even bigger, and he's only a week and a half old. Despite just the start of nubs on the youngest doeling, I already had the iron hot and couldn't see going through the whole deal again in a few days more.  I too do the deep breath and blow method, but my lungs aint what they once was. I also was wearing reading glasses and had to be relatively close to see exactly what I was doing and make sure it was done properly.
> 
> Sorry, no new pics right now.   Tomorrow is supposed to be plenty of sun so I'll try to go capture a few frames. These 4 are bouncing all over the pen and pasture. Even the youngest is now moving with her mother. She can get in and out of the shelter and enclosures.



Were we not promised pictures?....or at least had the word pictures mentioned


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2019)

So sorry... indeed I have been remiss. I will attempt to seek a temporary pass due to non working appendages.   The weather hasn't exactly been great for pics either - cold and gray with damp.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2019)

Pass granted as long as necessary! Any new kids in the offing?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 31, 2019)

This once I suppose we could let it go on the grounds of peer guilt....as in your peers are guilty of the same offense 



Bruce said:


> Pass granted as long as necessary! Any new kids in the offing?



I sincerely hope there are no new kids in the offing!!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2019)

Well, none sired by LS! But kids from his goats!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't "expect" any in the near term... the remaining 2 yearlings don't "appear" to be pregnant... So really, I'm hoping to get past the coldest period of the year; February, and into the warmer spring period of mid-late March before any more kids make an appearance.  Dot is so wide, and April is looking like a tank again. Dot is due 3/15 and April & CB on 3/19. Bang is obviously pregnant and is due ~3/29 and last should be CC around 4/5


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2019)

Plenty of time then for your body to heal first!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 1, 2019)

Are you feeling better yet ?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Pass granted as long as necessary! Any new kids in the offing?



to off someone..... bad joke i guess


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 1, 2019)

So I saw this on fb and thought of RJ and his name Royal Jewels. This was too funny!!! Whole new way to consider Crown Jewels! (I know the vet that owns this clinic.)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 1, 2019)

LOVE IT


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2019)

Too funny   Must be a really calm bull to have allowed them to do that. Alternatively, being vets, I'm sure they could have found a way to MAKE him calm enough to proceed...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 2, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Too funny   Must be a really calm bull to have allowed them to do that. Alternatively, being vets, I'm sure they could have found a way to MAKE him calm enough to proceed...



There was a comment that he was a show bull so quite tame!


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 4, 2019)

Too funny!!!


----------

